# MOUSE VS SPIDER



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VIDEO I FOUND ON ANOTHER SITE..PLACE YOUR BETS :laugh:

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

owned :nod:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i cant see it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Now thats impressive








best mouse feeding vid i've seen


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

the mouse isn't the smartest, i was actually waiting for him to be doubleteamed when he entered the other cave


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

you shouldn't feed spiders mice thats terriable for him and they could get sick.

its like feeding a piranha a gold fish.

you should feed it spider pellets or spider flakes
......................................
:laugh: 
playin folks. thats bad ass.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Holy sh*t! That was freakin insane. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that was a amazing vid but unecassary 
but if that mouse would of bit that spider the tables could of turn quickly


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats a crazzy vid
stupid mouse


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Crazy !!!


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

haha thats so cool


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> that was a amazing vid but unecassary
> but if that mouse would of bit that spider the tables could of turn quickly
> [snapback]1063165[/snapback]​


**CoughPetaalertCough**









That video was sweet.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nah.... I didn't like the video. I still think live feedings aren't the way to go







There are plentie of good alternatives.

However: the spider looked amazing


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very cool


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

jan said:


> Nah.... I didn't like the video. I still think live feedings aren't the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on most cases but trantulas only eat live, but that mouse was way to large for that trantula I was expecting a goliath bird eater not a rose hair trantula :nod:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that was pretty sweet, that tararntula was tiny. It killed it fast too.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

not the best of hunters but i still give it 2


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i can not see the vid !!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

spec-v said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Nah.... I didn't like the video. I still think live feedings aren't the way to go
> ...


I didnt knew that







In that case it's a whole different story


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Any chance we could get a live feeding video without a bunch of people saying that you "should feed live food" to your wild animals. Like there are "spider pellets" or "spider flakes" sitting around in nature.
You know, prepared foods may be better for your pets, but a salad may be better for you than that McDonalds you ate last night.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow i love that guys set up. its perfect.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Hoser98 said:


> Any chance we could get a live feeding video without a bunch of people saying that you "should feed live food" to your wild animals. Like there are "spider pellets" or "spider flakes" sitting around in nature.
> You know, prepared foods may be better for your pets, but a salad may be better for you than that McDonalds you ate last night.
> [snapback]1066603[/snapback]​


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

oh my god man that was the sickest thing i have ever seen man thanks for that vid


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

that was a awesome video! Filled with fucked up symbols...
I cant see it...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Serygo said:


> that was a awesome video! Filled with fucked up symbols...
> I cant see it...
> [snapback]1069335[/snapback]​


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

have any of you ever seen a shrew kills a scorpion? i saw it on a nature show the other day and it was crazy. they showed the shrew in slow motion ducking and weaving biting the scorpions stinger off. it was nuts!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Nah.... I didn't like the video. I still think live feedings aren't the way to go
> ...


yeah i was too.

J-Rod


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that was boss


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

holy sh*t, awesome video! how much of that mouse would a spider that size eat?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Serygo said:


> that was a awesome video! Filled with fucked up symbols...
> I cant see it...
> [snapback]1069335[/snapback]​


I had the same problem, but when i opened it in explorer rather than mozilla it worked


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

now I see it










aahahaha stupid little sh*t
shouldnt go sniff something that has venom dripping from the fangs...


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes i was expecting a larger spider, like the goliath bird eating or pinktoe, but anyhow some spiders will eat already dead stuff (not very common) but there are a few species that will, ive heard of people feeding them chunks of meat, not sure of what kinds


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

nice vid cool tarantula


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Im never gonna mess with a spider again.


----------

